# crazy weather has turned my dog into a shed monster..



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

The weather here has been up and down, from the 60s to the 30s. The temps stayed in the 60s for a week or two, and that started the shedding. I've been brushing like crazy every day, but it still comes, the fluffy white undercoat. I brush her outside everyday, but it still comes. I also brush her before bedtime, because Bonni likes to visit on our bed, and now our bed is getting covered in fur. :help:
There is really no help, just a comment on these dogs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh I totally know how you feel. Sasha's been doing that and her coat looks wonky now too. It's sort of stuck in the in between.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Trust me! I know what your going through. Because of Bud's shedding he's only allowed downstairs in my house and only in certain areas. I can brush all day but it seems like he'l shed more ! lol.... ah what can ya do !...


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Here too! I have hair in my eyes up my nose down my throat despite brushing off wads and wads !! The house is full of it, Stella is everywhere I even bring her to work with me to say nothing of the fur bits that find their way into food on dishes and floating in a cup of coffee!! Wouldn't have it anyother way. excuse me while I cough up a fur ball!!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Same story here! It's awful! But I still love him just the same :3.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow looking at all the posts from all over it appears everyone is having crazy weather this year. 

We are having the same issues here in Nevada. 60's a few days ago snow last night.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Same issues here in GA


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Definitely having the same problem in CT. I was reluctant to brush with anything more than the smoothing brush as I didn't want to pull the undercoat, knowing that it would get cold again. After I shop vacced the house 3 times in 2 days I gave up and brought in the furminator. 2 grocery bags full of hair later and things are much more manageable.


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Soooo much hair from Vegas!!! The snow in our backyard is covered in his black fur!!!
I've resorted to leaving the vacuum downstairs now for easy access because of all the hair!
I even found it all over my desk when I got to work this morning! :rolleyes2:


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thankfully Zoey doesn't shed but the weather here is RIDICULOUS too and causing her some skin issues. 

If you can afford it, invest in a force dryer for dogs. You can get one for about $100 online, it's SO worth it and will easily pay for it's self. It'll get waaaay more fur out in a much shorter period of time.


----------

